# Moss ID Needed Please



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello, I've had this moss for about a month, I believe it to be Christmas moss, but I'm not sure actually. Any comments would be greatly appreciated. The pics are bad so I posted two. If they aren't sufficient I'll try to get some close-ups. Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's nye impossible to tell when it is growing in a large clump like that. What sort of growth pattern does it exhibit while attached to rocks and wood?


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

What do you mean by growth pattern? 

Would a picture of a single strand be better?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Fishman123 said:


> What do you mean by growth pattern?
> 
> Would a picture of a single strand be better?


Growth pattern - are the fronds arranged in a triangular fashion like a Christmas tree? Do the fronds grow upright? Are they compact or wild looking? Are they dark green or light green in color? Do the fronds drape over the rock or wood they are attached to?

www.aquamoss.net has some good comparison pictures.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I think you might be better off by taking a small portion of it and attaching it to a piece of driftwood and let it grow out. Normally most of the mosses look somewhat identical when they are just in clumps.


----------

